# 12 week scan gender guess? Updated 14 weeks pictures



## maryanne1987

Picture from our private scan today, been moved ahead to 12 weeks :) Any gender guesses for our lovely little rainbow?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Daisy29

I'm gonna go with boy X


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you! We don't mind either way. Just enjoy the fun of guessing. I have absolutely no idea what I'm looking for though.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy :)


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I think it's a girl!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks all! I did say we weren't going to find out but now I'm thinking it would be nice to know. Will update if we do find out :)


----------



## maryanne1987




----------



## maryanne1987




----------



## Lucy3

All your pics look girly to me!


----------



## WantaBelly

:blue:


----------



## Daisy29

I'm gonna change my mind to girl from the updated pics


----------



## KatieB

:pink:


----------



## KylasBaby

Nub looks girly and skull looks boy, so I'm going to go with :pink:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks all!


----------



## maryanne1987

Gender scan tomorrow!!!! Any last guesses? I'm so excited!!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

First picture I thought boy and then the updated pictures I thought girl:dohh: so I'm gonna guess girl!


----------



## maryanne1987

It's a boy!!!! So excited to meet my little man now!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------

